# FET less chance?



## BBBlue (Jan 16, 2005)

Hello ladies, I am now on Day10 of dreaded 2WW.  This is my 4th transfer and being FET, I am not optimistic about it.  Anybody has any idea whether frozen embies perform less better than "fresh" cycle ones?

My 8-cell became 7-cell and 7-cell became 4-cell after thawing.  We had them both transferred.  Have been doing normal activities since transfer - but was careful not to overly exert myself.  From your experiences, any clues on the success rate?

P test is scheduled on Friday (20Jan05).  Any information is appreciated.  Also, any obvious don'ts during the 2WW (although it is already too late for me- the embies would have implanted by now, if things went well...)


----------



## littleJen (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi B.B.Blue
The stats on FET vs Fresh are misleading as no-one has done, or will do, controlled trials (for obvious reasons, the stakes are just too high). FETs come out a bit worse in those stats but the only known reason for this is that clinics put the best quality embies back fresh, so FETs involve lower-quality embies on average. I don't know anything about the expected success rate in your case sorry.
Good luck for Friday!
Jen


----------



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi B B Blue,

I have heard that once the embryos are thawed, whether they drop from grade one's to grade three's it is just the same as having a fresh cycle with whatever grade embie is put back.

My friend had 2 failed fresh IVF attempts and then had her first FET with 2 grade 3 frozen embies put back and now has 10 month old twins, a boy and a girl so it does work!

I too was really negative about FET's as none of mine have ever been positive but she has now given me hope!!

Good luck,

Andrea xxxx


----------

